# Gesshin Ino Up For Sale



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

Gesshin Ino Knives are now up for sale on the website... for most of them, there is only 1 in stock, so act fast before they all disappear

Gesshin Ino @ JKI


----------



## mhlee (Jul 15, 2011)

Release the hounds!!!

P.S. - They're on their way. Your site is very slow now.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah... thats just me uploading all of the pictures


----------



## mattrud (Jul 15, 2011)

I really hope these do not sell that fast so I can see them first hand when I come out there!!!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

haha... i promise i'll keep some cool stuff around for you


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Jon,

Can you tell me what the single-bevel Wa-Petty is like to use?

and then also tell me why I don't need it!  thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

its a small yanagiba... i use a 180 and 210 all of the time. Actually, i've seen quite a few chefs in japan use them as all purpose utility knives, so i spent some time a few years back learning how to do that. Kind of fun. Definitely not necessary, but fun


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Jon, who answered all my questions quickly and thoroughly. Will buy from you time and time again! (hopefully not too soon though!)

Excited for my new toy!


----------

